# Rat with one eye closed?



## Basil (Feb 14, 2017)

A few times today, with both of my rats, I've seen them wake up from naps in their pocket hammock with one eye closed/partially closed, and a little crusted. It seems like they just had sleep in their eyes and they were open again in a few minutes after a bit of grooming. Has anyone else seen their rats do this? I'm not sure if it's just a bit of eye dust or something to be worried about.


----------



## Basil (Feb 14, 2017)

Here's a picture of Ophelia. She groomed her face and it was open again right after.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Its normal and harmless. Somtimes the porphyrin dries and holds their eyes shut but they usually groom it off.


----------



## SoaringRat (Apr 18, 2016)

Fu-Inle is right. Your rattie will groom it off, or you can take a wet cloth, and very gently wipe away the dried porphyrin


----------



## Basil (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks, both of you! I'm a first time rat mom and I want to do everything right, it's such a comfort having this forum to turn to!


----------

